# I am new I am 34 and type 1



## BECKY SMITH (Sep 11, 2009)

Even a few said I am type 2 . have you found that with dr's.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 11, 2009)

BECKY SMITH said:


> Even a few said I am type 2 . have you found that with dr's.



*Hello and Welcome Becky  It is quite common it seems for there to be some confusion over diagnosis with some doctors . 
Are you on any Medication atm?  When were you diagnosed , quite recently? *


----------



## BECKY SMITH (Sep 11, 2009)

yes metformin and simvistin . I was diagnosed when I was 29 years old . How are you ?


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome Becky, My doctor didn't know what type I was, just sent me to the hospital!!


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Becky ..

Welcome to the forum .. The large extended family .. 

Your in the right place for support, help, advice, chat and a good old rant ... Whatever you need just post and someone is usually online that can help or point you in the right direction ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Becky, welcome to the forum! There are many different types of diabetes, and not all doctors are aware of them or the differences between them. What is important is that the medication you are taking is helping to keep your blood sugar levels as stable as possible, and in 'normal' range. 

The two main forms that most people have hard of are Type 1, which means your body has stopped producing its own insulin so you have to inject it, and Type 2 which may mean you are still producing insulin but your body needs medication to help it to process the glucose in your blood. Some Type 2s also need to inject insulin.

If you have any questions, please ask, there are lots of friendly people here that will do their best to help!

p.s. Don't be concerned at being a 'junior' member - this just relates to the number of posts a person has made on the forum. When you have posted 30 times, you become a 'Member', and whe you have posted 100 times you become a 'Senior Member'.


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> When you have posted 30 times, you become a 'Member'.



Ah forgot the 30 posts bit when i replied to you


----------



## Mand (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome Becky!


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome Becky.

Diabetes is diabetes be it type1 or type2, there can be differences in treatment but you are the one that can decide which is working best for you.
This is a great group, we all support each other where we can and a little comment on something you do might sound trivial, but to someone reading it that might be the answer to something that suits them.

Best wishes
John


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 11, 2009)

A very warm welcome becky.


----------



## BECKY SMITH (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you so mush . I was in the lake districk on a holiday once. i cant qoute all so replying here. how is your 12 young old dealing with diabetes? how is the school  with it ? I hope he is ok. yes some type 2 on insulin as well. as i said most say i am type 1 and a few type 2 . thank you everyone for your warm welcome .


----------



## BECKY SMITH (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello Thank You For The Support


----------



## Proudspirit (Sep 12, 2009)

hi and welcome

Julie


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

hi and welcome to the forum x


----------



## Corrine (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Becky,

Welcome to the forum. Feel free to ask anything you want and we'll do our best to help out.

Tom H


----------

